# Offshore this weekend 2 needed



## Codyk (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking for 2 to split expenses this weekend seas look good. Would be out of port Mansfield wanting to go deep and do some trolling. Pm if interested thanks


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

pm sent


----------

